# Long Finned BN Albino Plecos



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

I wish I could come to the meetings..but I'm there in spirit.

It appears we have quite a colony... we have several clutches of babies that are in varying degrees of ready. One is around 2". Several in a few months. They are raised in a HOB filtered breeder box (Finnex) version modified. Works great! They have had wood & plants in with them from day one. 

Next week we can get together if anyone is interested let me know. They are 10.00, Eating HM Goldfish food, Pleco discs and fresh... What is so cool the first ones...I scooped up the eggs out of the cave and they hatched in the breeder box...way way cool. Seems something was happening to the babies in the parent tank.. and zero predators??? But anyway we have this figured out and all is well in pleco land. 

Karen


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool sounds like you are a grand mother now.  know the tca auction is in the morning you could take a few there to get them sold.


----------

